

The 'fake' Mandela memorial interpreter said it all - dcre
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/dec/16/fake-mandela-memorial-interpreter-schizophrenia-signing

======
bichiliad
A man is hired and paid money to stand that close to world leaders not to flap
his arms around and make normal people feel good, but to let those who can't
hear understand what's going on. I find the article's premise silly.

------
ErikAugust
TL;DR version:

"And this brings us to the crux of the matter: are sign language translators
for the deaf really meant for those who cannot hear the spoken word? Are they
not much more intended for us – it makes us (who can hear) feel good to see
the interpreter, giving us a satisfaction that we are doing the right thing,
taking care of the underprivileged and hindered."

~~~
anon4
no

------
clin_
For Zizek, this was quite trite and meaningless.

Thanks for contributing to the spectacle, man.

